# Sabiki Rigs



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Do any of you add additional bait to a sabiki rig? I've used squid on them alot and got alot more bites than without bait, but it's a big hassle putting it on constantly.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

sometimes i put bait on it but all u have to do is move it up and down slowly


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

No need for extra bait,just jig 'em.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

It depends what we're trying to catch. If we're trying to catch pinfish for bottom fishing offshore, we always tip with squid. For anything else, we use them as is.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Pinfish*

and pigfish...are hard to catch at times. And you need that extra little something to get them to bite....I agree with "Bighead" ....tip the sabiki rig with squid....They last a long time....."But" you also have to store that "Sabiki rig" after you are done with it....(unless you have the "Sabiki pole) and you will have to remove the "Squid".....The main issue with Sabiki rigs is how to store them. You cant just stick them in a baggie, they become a total nightmare!!!....get yourselve a small piece of foam and wrap it around that...Wrap the rig from one side to the other side(tight) and then put them in a baggie.....The hooks on the cheaper Sabiki rigs dont last too long, after being in the saltwater....shoot some type of oil or lube onto the hooks...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

welcome back JP where ahve you been?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I*

got put in "TimeOut"  and we know how good that works.......but i was fishing at the 'Cape' during the labor day weekend....Met up with "CpnArrow" but didnt get to fish for "Sharks/Snooks....the weather was to bad to be on the Open beach and the pier.....I did end up hooking to some "Snooks" but they were over slot:--| Maybe one day our group here in central fla can meet up and do "Shark/Snook slaying.....:fishing:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sabiki*

That's exactly what i do..wrap it around a piece of foam. Main problem is the hassle of bringing my frozen squid with me.......and keeping it cold. I have to stick it in some container with ice, cut it and repeatedly put those tiny little pieces on those tiny little hooks. It takes time because those fish do rip it off easily. Would make things much more convienient if I could get away with no bait and use "as is". I'll try it next time as is and see what happens. If nothing, then I'll just get a few mullet with net.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

patindaytona said:


> That's exactly what i do..wrap it around a piece of foam. Main problem is the hassle of bringing my frozen squid with me.......and keeping it cold. I have to stick it in some container with ice, cut it and repeatedly put those tiny little pieces on those tiny little hooks. It takes time because those fish do rip it off easily. Would make things much more convienient if I could get away with no bait and use "as is". I'll try it next time as is and see what happens. If nothing, then I'll just get a few mullet with net.


jeeeez frozen squid?
pat try using fishbites and cut it into tiny pieces.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pinfish*

Fishbites would be a good idea..or some of that Gulp crap i still have which never worked. It won't come off the hook.....maybe pinfish are more stupid than other fish and take it..will see.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

throw away your gul bags. fishbites are the way to go.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If ya don't like the gulp! send them to me.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Gulp! don't work.... lol 

Wish I woulda got that memo before I wasted all that money catching reds, flounder, bass, jacks, and everything else on Gulp! this past month. In fact that Gulp! stuff works sooo poorly, I even had a Black Drum eat the Gulp mullet I was swimming in front of him. You ever seen a drum eat a mullet, or other live fish for that matter? I haven't... which tells me he was eating it for the smell, not the presentation.

P.S. I used to use fishbites. Not a bad product, but I've found it to be not nearly as productive as Gulp is when used by a person who knows how to swim a jig.

If you put a gulp on a hook and throw it out and let it sit on the bottom then you are right... it's not very productive.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zach*

i also am not a great fan of glup. (but i am still trying it) but i was told to let it sit and not move it and let the fish find it....and now you are saying to move it granted you have the pictures to back up your claim.....so are you using it just like a soft lure??? Give us some tips on how you are working it.....cause it hadnt done anything for me....we need a gulp 101 started

Ed at least you got a bite, i have only gotten one bite.....but i have to be honest....i havent really given it a good test and when i do use it, i am setting it up too fail from the start.....i kinda of stupid that way LOL


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*That would be*

a good thread...GULP 101 ... to teach us who have never use or rarely used it. I used it for the first time about a week ago...(soaked it) and all I got was something ripping it in half. (Nuclear Chicken). I put it on a #1 Owner Circle hook, then I tried a long shank 3/0 J hook.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I put them on jigheads and work them like soft plastics. I'm a believer in Gulp!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i do what works for me. 
i guess i don't know how to fish.

i'm the worlds worst fisherman.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

One of these days when I have time I will post a Gulp! 101 thread. However, it's the same as you would use any soft plastics like Tsunami, DOA, etc....

Like I said, if you know how to swim a jig you can make Gulp! work for you. Maybe we should have a "How to Swim Soft Plastics on a Jighead - 101" instead =)


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Gulp's are one danged fine piece of fishin' equipment...This is a FACT, not an opinion. Just ask the couple hundred fish I've caught on them this year. 

Disagree all you want, that'll just make it easier for me to find my favorites in the tackle store...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No Zach*

i been fishing softbait for along time, but sometimes it not the bait itself but the color or style of that certain bait that catches more fish.....That might be my problem also, i might be using the wrong type .....I have notice when i go to basspro shop that they are out of one certain color and style of gulp....but hell that goes with any other kind of bait....color,sense,style of the bait plays a big role......so i will just have to keep trying and see what works best, i have been using the "Natural shrimp" and "Chartreuse swimming mullet".....but i will have to make a effort on my part and just leave the livebait alone and that is really hard for me to do a bucket of live pinfish/mullets/pigfish and a bag of smelly gulp....see why i have such trouble....Zach i will go back and look at your picture and see what style and color you are using....HA!!! you forgot that you like to take pictures of everything....heh heh...thats your downfall, now your secret is out!!! sorry i been :beer:again


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> and pigfish...are hard to catch at times. And you need that extra little something to get them to bite....I agree with "Bighead"


Didn't you recently get put in timeout about some kind of personal attacks? You claim someone insulted you and you defended yourself. I don't know you, have never posted to you or about you, and yet you toss a mild jab at my username. I'm not bothered by it, I'm sure you'll say you were just kidding around, but it's no wonder many here don't care for you.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Fisheadgib said:


> Didn't you recently get put in timeout about some kind of personal attacks? You claim someone insulted you and you defended yourself. I don't know you, have never posted to you or about you, and yet you toss a mild jab at my username. I'm not bothered by it, I'm sure you'll say you were just kidding around, but it's no wonder many here don't care for you.


is this serious or a joke?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's the drama starting again. Too much work, too many honey-dos and not enough fishing. So, with that said, this thread has come to a close...


----------

